# Someone help me summarising Socionics for me.



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I have hard time explaining Socionics to my classmates. I found it easier explaining MBTI and Enneagram. But I realised that explaining socionics isn't as easy I thought it was.


----------



## PluckyDucky (Apr 17, 2019)

I guess there are two ways I can see;

1. Explain that its like MBTI, but where MBTI is totally about a singular personality type, socionics goes further and explores how these personalities would interact and their likely relationships.

2. Explain that its about what you are naturally good at; that you either value (1,2) or don't value (7,8), and about your natural weaknesses; that you either value (5,6) or don't value (3,4). 1 and 2 are main public you, 7 and 8 are useful but usually private, 5 and 6 are desired but come from others, and 5 and 6 are insecurities.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Rumell the Ultimate said:


> I have hard time explaining Socionics to my classmates. I found it easier explaining MBTI and Enneagram. But I realised that explaining socionics isn't as easy I thought it was.


I would say that it's just like MBTI only it operates on an 8 function model instead of a 4 function model and that it also covers relational dynamics between types.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm currently diving deeper into socionics myself. But if you're talking about classmates who are _absolutely clueless_ about socionics and its essential purpose, I would just say that it is about interpersonal interaction and intertype relations.As for myself, I've noticed that socionics can get pretty detailed or overwhelming if you choose to only focus on the smaller components such as information elements//functions and models. 

If you wish, here's a very brief summary/introduction that you can share with any classmates: Introduction to socionics - Wikisocion


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

It's basically mbti


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

It's MBTI but we use all 8 functions


----------

